

Random Tweet: See one random tweet at a time - husein10
http://tweet.onerandom.com/

======
TrainedMonkey
This is pretty cool. As a feature optional language restriction would be nice.
My first random tweet was in French, second in Russian, third in Hebrew,
fourth in German, fifth was same as second (same person/same tweet), and sixth
was in English.

~~~
doff
I actually think that result aligns perfectly with the creator's intent: "This
is intended as a live demo that most people on twitter are not like you."

~~~
ProAm
I can't tell if they are like me or not because I can't read the tweet in
another language. It might be my french doppelganger also complaining about
his current lack of caffeine.

------
dewey
Apart from the already mentioned language restriction I'd be nice if the
"Another!" button would stay at the same position so you don't have to move
your mouse every time you want to load another one.

------
shurcooL
A UI critique: the "Another" button appears after the tweet. Most tweets vary
in height. The result is that the button moves up and down after each press,
which interrupts my ability to look at the tweet and requires me to hunt for
it.

Luckily, I could use Cmd+R to refresh the page, which lets me focus on the
tweets without UI distraction. But you may want to do something about the
button, which is unusable for me.

------
eltaco
This is similar to a project I did for my visual/data analytics class

[http://twitterhealth.herokuapp.com](http://twitterhealth.herokuapp.com)

Gives you a tweet in the US for you to categorize as being related to veing
sick or not. Kind of like crowd sourcing classification of sick tweets. It's
pretty interesting just looking through the tweets..

------
sophacles
Bug? - So I keep clicking another, and at some point ended up in a loop where
I kept seen the same half dozen tweets or so. This is on OSX - Chrome:

Version 34.0.1847.131

~~~
TrainedMonkey
I think that is because they are using
[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample)

This is dev stream and it has tiny number of tweets.

~~~
halisaurus
Yes I think that was mentioned in the copy. It's also not really "random."
It's one of the last 20 tweets globally. You probably won't ever see a tweet
older than a few minutes.

~~~
hmason
It's actually because Twitter rate limits the oembed endpoint by IP, so the
app caches the oembed codes and uses those if it gets limited. I've been
meaning to flip that bit to the client but haven't gotten around to it yet.

------
timhaines
Only took about 10 clicks before it came up with some porn pics.

------
caublestone
I got 3 clicks to get to a Cat picture. Anyone else?

------
cosmez
this should be NSFW (Not Safe For Wife). second tweet was a semi-naked girl

------
iLoch
[http://puu.sh/8FQWo.png](http://puu.sh/8FQWo.png) I hate the world.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh it's not that bad, you probably just have to install some fonts.

